# 3 Stage Beast of a Snowblower/Advice & Comments Please



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I am back, down for a wile with a sinus infection....I sold off some of my restored blowers and that big old tractor and freed up some space in my garage....So, I went out on a search for something I have never had......An old Craftsman Driftbuster, I am Nick naming it "SAW" 

Picked it up from a guy out in Clarkston Mi for $75, he said it ran great the last time he used it 10 years ago.....I just got it home so I have not had time to mess with it yet. I think this old girl is going to be my next restoration.

Has anyone had any experience using these old 3 stage blower, how did they perform?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Atta boy. When you told us you were selling the beautiful herd you had I was worried you going to find a different hobby.
I have one and it has served me well. Those chrome hub caps reminded me of one just like it that was posted several months ago.
link
Cant wait to see it knowing what you have done to the others.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

I had one of those a few years ago. I didn't think it was much of anything, so I junked it and kept the motor. Oops! Anyway, if you need a motor, I got one pretty cheap!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

GAR said:


> I am back, down for a wile with a sinus infection....I sold off some of my restored blowers and that big old tractor and freed up some space in my garage....So, I went out on a search for something I have never had......An old Craftsman Driftbuster, I am Nick naming it "SAW"
> 
> Picked it up from a guy out in Clarkston Mi for $75, he said it ran great the last time he used it 10 years ago.....I just got it home so I have not had time to mess with it yet. I think this old girl is going to be my next restoration.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience using these old 3 stage blower, how did they perform?


Glad to hear you're feeling better I have had my share of sinus infections and they ain't fun. I have learned that a Neti pot and some holistic anti-inflammatories help more than antibiotics sometimes.

Back to snowblowers, good find I'm sure she'll look better than new when you're done with her. i have seen vids of these in action on YouTube and they are beasts. I attached one below. Good luck with your restoration would love to see the pics when you're done.

BTW who made these for Sears?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

good find. by the colors of your snow blower it could be a 1969. dad bought a riding lawn mower same year and same colors. post numbers off motor to help what year it is. gayland


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

cardo111 I was going to post that link!

Never used one but sure looks dangerous I LIKE it!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

scrappy said:


> cardo111 I was going to post that link!
> 
> Never used one but sure looks dangerous I LIKE it!


Lol...whenever I hear Drift Breaker that vid comes to mind, it was the first time I saw one or even heard of them. They are nice machines that were built like tanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hey gar I saw that drift breaker on CL but I don't have enough room in the garage for another snowblower. I thought it would make for a good project too, congrats


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet deal! Can't wait to see it restored to it's former, ravenous glory!!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Fricken great news.......Got it running!!!....All fuel related issues, I replaced the float in the carb the one in it had holes. Cleaned the entire carberator, put new gas line on, pulled the gas tank and did a full soak and clean out, replaced the spark plug changed the oil and greesed all the chains......There are no belts on this old girl, all chain driven. Crossed my fingers and gave it a pull.....it started on the second yank, I ajusted the carb screws immediately and BAM.......She lives again!!...I ran it for 15 minutes runing it threw all the gears and it works great....Heck, even the light works....


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hey gar I saw that drift breaker on CL but I don't have enough room in the garage for another snowblower. I thought it would make for a good project too, congrats


The guy was great to deal with, he had a garage full of old machines. Not only did I buy the driftbuster but I got a 1988 Coleman 4000 Watt generator off him for $25. He offered me a signal stage Snowblower for free but I don't like messing with those little plastic blowers...

He also had two large air compressors, a late 70s Wheel Horse Hydrostatic tractor with tiller and a Ariens two stage all for sale cheep.....He was just clearing up space in his garage.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

GAR said:


> Fricken great news.......Got it running!!!....All fuel related issues, I replaced the float in the carb the one in it had holes. Cleaned the entire carberator, put new gas line on, pulled the gas tank and did a full soak and clean out, replaced the spark plug changed the oil and greesed all the chains......There are no belts on this old girl, all chain driven. Crossed my fingers and gave it a pull.....it started on the second yank, I ajusted the carb screws immediately and BAM.......She lives again!!...I ran it for 15 minutes runing it threw all the gears and it works great....Heck, even the light works....



That is great news and that was fast, you're off to a really good start with it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent!
Sid


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, now that I have "The Saw" running great I thought I would have some fun with it before I take it all apart to restore....So I ran my kids Halloween pumpkins over....Never did this before and wow, this thing shredded that pumpkin into pieces and threw it about 40 to 50 feet....lol. This is the aftermath picture, the video is much better!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thats funny gar. Shredding pumpkins that is.
"Saw" like the horror movie Saw? 

Is your auger engagement controlled with a lever under the gas tank like mine?








Most drift breakers I see are newer and use a lever on the hand grip.
edit:
Wait. I forgot you said no belts. How does that work?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> Thats funny gar. Shredding pumpkins that is.
> "Saw" like the horror movie Saw?
> 
> Is your auger engagement controlled with a lever under the gas tank like mine?
> ...


Your going to love this, NO auger engagment at all. Once you start this machine they start up.... The machine looks to be running a centrifugal clutch, no belts...I will take a few pictures when I start taking it apart to restore and post them. I have never seen this but how cool is that, no belts!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

GAR said:


> Well, now that I have "The Saw" running great I thought I would have some fun with it before I take it all apart to restore....So I ran my kids Halloween pumpkins over....Never did this before and wow, this thing shredded that pumpkin into pieces and threw it about 40 to 50 feet....lol. This is the aftermath picture, the video is much better!


Thats awesome! Gives a whole new meaning to "pumpkin chunkin' "!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

To me, this older type 3 three stage is basically a machine with a revolving drift cutter shaft. Side bucket drift bars do the same thing.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> good find. by the colors of your snow blower it could be a 1969. dad bought a riding lawn mower same year and same colors. post numbers off motor to help what year it is. gayland


Thanks for the help, this is the tag on the base on the machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A bit off topic GAR, but I really think you should look for one of this for your next restoration.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> A bit off topic GAR, but I really think you should look for one of this for your next restoration.


That thing looks extreme, like a machine from the movie Mad Max..... What brand Snowthrower is that?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR said:


> That thing looks extreme, like a machine from the movie Mad Max..... What brand Snowthrower is that?


We are still trying to figure it out, there are 2 threads going on about it and one of those is for sale in MI (the CL ad is in the first thread).

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...iscussion/64777-2-chutes-better-than-1-a.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/68490-heres-whatsit-ya.html


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I stumbled across another one of these machines yesterday and I had to buy it.......gave it a tune up today, pulled and cleaned the carburetor and gas tank, put new gas line in, spark plug and a oil change. Lubed up all the chains and replaced the recoil rope, (no belts to replace both of these machine run off a centrifugal clutch)....Bam, I have two running 19?? Driftbusters!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

6 stages of twin terror!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Picked one of the same for my buddy the other day. Predator repowered. Guy claims he stripped the spark plug hole.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

AriensProMike said:


> Picked one of the same for my buddy the other day. Predator repowered. Guy claims he stripped the spark plug hole.


Nice just job on the Engine swap, did you use the centrifugal clutch to run the auger and drive or did you switch over to belts. Do you happen to know the year your Craftsman was manufactured. We are all having a hard time dating our machines, can't find anything online. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places....my model # is 536-82562 GA8.... Any info on these machines would be much appreciated..


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Gar, belive it or not I bought this with the Predator on it. He kept the clutch in place. According to the seller it was restored about 3 years ago. I will post whatever info I have on this thread hopefully today.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've owned multiple DriftBreakers. In fact my one keeper machine is one that I swapped out the auger housing on to fit through the garage door, it's an easy swap. All the DriftBreaker part is (IMO) is just a beater bar to knock down the tops of tall drifts. 

Having said all that, they're well built machines with a lot of guts to them. The ones are slightly newer with the Tecumseh gear transmission in them. I like them, that's why I keep and use them.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Not done with the restoration yet but this is were I am at with it so far, I replaced the muffler with one that fits it better and dose not shoot out at the snow shoot. I striped the old paint and sanded it down and primered and re-painted using a metallic automotive paint, I used School Bus Yellow on the shoot, skids and wheels.

I still have the handle bars, control plate and auger blades to complete.

I did do a complete tune-up on the machine prior to starting to restore it and tweeted all the little things that needed to be fixed or re-ajusted. I should be done by the end of the week. The paint I use takes 7-10 days to fully cure and harder but I was able to start putting it back together today.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Looking good! I have lots of parts for these machines. If anyone needs something in the future, drop me a line.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

AriensProMike said:


> Picked one of the same for my buddy the other day. Predator repowered. Guy claims he stripped the spark plug hole.


put a helicoil in it, easy fix


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

GAR said:


> I stumbled across another one of these machines yesterday and I had to buy it.......gave it a tune up today, pulled and cleaned the carburetor and gas tank, put new gas line in, spark plug and a oil change. Lubed up all the chains and replaced the recoil rope, (no belts to replace both of these machine run off a centrifugal clutch)....Bam, I have two running 19?? Driftbusters!


lmao, this is awesome


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Done!!!......She now looks as good as she runs. This restore was a fun one, this is just such a cool simple machine...I will not sell this old girl, can't wait to see how it dose in the snow. When I fire her up and the impeller gets spinning the air coming out of the shoot blows your hair back so I am assuming this thing will throw some snow.....We will see!!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

GAR said:


> Done!!!......She now looks as good as she runs. This restore was a fun one, this is just such a cool simple machine...I will not sell this old girl, can't wait to see how it dose in the snow. When I fire her up and the impeller gets spinning the air coming out of the shoot blows your hair back so I am assuming this thing will throw some snow.....We will see!!


It must look better than it works because it will never blow the hair back on my head. :wavetowel2:


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Al......Can't agree with that statment more.....I am bald to, but when I tested the hair blowing thing I was wearing a wig.....ha ha ha


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait. How did you do that so fast?
I must be doing it wrong.
It looks great. I'm going to cheat and post it full size using your attachment.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok GAR. Seriously. I want to know how you do your restorations in a matter of days. Please share your secrets with us. 
Mostly I want to know how you strip the old paint and rust.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR said:


> Done!!!......She now looks as good as she runs. This restore was a fun one, this is just such a cool simple machine...I will not sell this old girl, can't wait to see how it dose in the snow. When I fire her up and the impeller gets spinning the air coming out of the shoot blows your hair back so I am assuming this thing will throw some snow.....We will see!!


Hey GAR, I think a lot of us love your restorations. Is there a way you could possibly do a thread on your next restoration with all the details and pictures of the process. 
I can't agree more with _*Dbert, "Wait. How did you do that so fast?:smile:"
*_


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I have days invested just in the augers in the background, and they are far from perfect. You don't think about how much surface area there is to these parts until you start taking all the rust and old paint off with a 4.5 inch flap disk. 
Painting them doesn't take very log at all, but getting them to the point they are ready to spray the top coat takes me many hours (weekends). And yet they still are far from perfect.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

GAR said:


> Done!!!......She now looks as good as she runs. This restore was a fun one, this is just such a cool simple machine...I will not sell this old girl, can't wait to see how it dose in the snow. When I fire her up and the impeller gets spinning the air coming out of the shoot blows your hair back so I am assuming this thing will throw some snow.....We will see!!


 Here's a tip for the day you need it. The day you're needing a replacement friction wheel, you're in for disappointment. They're discontinued but there are options. Found one for a Toro that was the same O.D. and the right width. I used a metal lathe and opened up the center hole to match the shoulder it fit on the auger gearcase. Then it was a matter of redrilling the holes to fit and you now have a Craftsman friction disc that fits.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> Ok GAR. Seriously. I want to know how you do your restorations in a matter of days. Please share your secrets with us.
> Mostly I want to know how you strip the old paint and rust.


How I do things so fast......Well, first off I am retired and only 46 years old...Lots of time on my hands to do projects. Second is I am obsessive about projects, I tend to not be settled until a project is done...I started working on this thing on November 5th so I don't think that's all that fast being it was the only project I had going. 

How I did this restoration, I will try to make this short. Well it did not run so I started with fuel system....I checked the gas tank it was half full of tarnished gas, gas lines were dry rotted, pull the carburetor and it was nasty with tar like old gas in it, the carb float was full of holes and the clip holding the float pin was rusted away.....I pulled the gas tank and cleaned it using seafoam, soaking it over night, soaked the carb in seafoam over night....Wile that stuff was soaking I took the engine off, drained the old oil, pulled the muffler, recoil shroud and top of cylinder head off to inspect values....I dug threw my old parts I saved over the years and found a new (old useable parts) recoil spring, carb float, carb bowel, muffler, (O-rings and a couple gaskets are new) for muffler, carburetor and engine head.....So with all this done I cleaned the hole engine with a degreaser and a acetone and then Lightly sand all the metal parts, wipe it back down with acetone and primer the parts....I then reassembled the engine replacing the spark plug, gas line and spark coil if needed and put it back on the body of the blower......Gas it up.....start it, then tweak the carb to make the engine run right. 

I then ran the machine and found the friction disk was fried and unusable, all the chains were in good shape but full of old dryed up grease.....The auger blades and impeller had rust and a few coats of old paint on them, the body on the machine had never been repainted but had a lot of surface rust on it...

I then removed the engine, wheels, shoot, bottom plate, all chains and handle bars......then hung the body of the machine in the center of my garage from the rafters and sprayed the hole machine body down with a degreaser inside and out. I took the chains and soaked them in degreaser and then in a 5 gallon bucket of oil......

I used a gel-like paint remover and gel the hole body down.....let it sit on the machine for a couple hours, suit up in full body covers, hat and air mask and go at that machine with an air driven wire brush....(this process takes hours and hours) ....This is a messy job but removes all the paint...after that I clean it up with acetone, sand it down....By Hand.....and acetone it again and the spray it with an automotive primer........Do note this, I did not remove the auger blades or impeller off the body of the blower during this process....I have on other restores but I was trying to speed this one up...Short Cut..Sorry

Now, I paint the removed parts, the top auger blade, wheel rims, handle bar plate, shoot and skid plates (school bus yellow) of Corse I striped, sanded and primered them first. Then I installed the new friction plate, all the rehabbed chains besides the front auger chain. I put the bottom plate back on and then lightly sand the machine again with a wet sandpaper over the primer, once that is done I painted it using an automotive metallic grey...I let it all dry for 48 hours before I even touch it and then reassemble the entire blower.....After I was done I decided to paint the main auger blades with a heavy duty tractor red paint......

I left the machine alone for the paint to harden another couple of days then re-installed the auger chain, checked the oil level added gas....Crossed my fingers and pulled the recoil rope!!......Bam, she started right up....You asked how I did it and this is it....I am sure I left out a few things out.......I enjoy doing this stuff, and I think the end result speaks for itself. 

I will end with this, I work my ass off on my projects. Doing stuff like this is not for everyone, and some people don't understand why I do it....I don't do this because I want to make money off selling the stuff I restore, I honesty do this as a hobby, I am not an expert and have never claimed to be one.....Just a dude who for some reason likes to restore old machines. I have learned from every project I have done to do this better or easier in the next project....If there was one thing I wish I could have in my garage........Tool wise, would be a sandblasting booth...man I would love one of those.....anyways, thanks to all of you who like this old stuff I have restored and who have helped me learn to work on it....This is a great site full of a bunch of great people....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR, it truly is a lot of work and what many of us consider *labor of love*.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it is a Murray, I have a Sears/Murray that is 50 years old this year. It has the chrome hub caps, and NO aluminum or plastic. Great machine.
Sid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2016)

I have the exact same machine and am starting the restore soon. I'm going to have problems with the stickers, someone took acetone to one of them and the ink is gone. I think there is a place that will reproduce the stickers from a picture straight on. May have to ask for some help. Craftsman 536-82562 GA8 with a 143-586232 Engine.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

GAR said:


> I am back, down for a wile with a sinus infection....I sold off some of my restored blowers and that big old tractor and freed up some space in my garage....So, I went out on a search for something I have never had......An old Craftsman Driftbuster, I am Nick naming it "SAW"
> 
> Picked it up from a guy out in Clarkston Mi for $75, he said it ran great the last time he used it 10 years ago.....I just got it home so I have not had time to mess with it yet. I think this old girl is going to be my next restoration.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience using these old 3 stage blower, how did they perform?


those are great machines. classic bulletproof design, amazing traction with chains considering the smaller tires. they are an AMF design, Sears outsourced to AMF to make them. The earlier AMF has a more sturdy impeller. The later Craftsman Driftbreaker had a weaker impeller albeit 2" larger (14" vs. 12" of the AMF) I have (3) AMF (2-7hp and 1-8hp) and (1) Craftsman DB (10hp), all 3 stage. The 8HP AMF is the most POWERFUL throwing of all my machines. Last year I drove it through the front yard and it ate up multi-layers of ice/snow that had fallen over several months. Right through it, down to the grass, without paddle kit- and threw it 20' in the air. Unbelieveable. a real BRUTUS of a machine ! my only complaint, they are big, heavy, hard to turn, and of little use in snows 6" or less. way overkill for light powdery snow. but IN THEIR ELEMENT i.e. a big time 12" to 18" blizzard or deeper, nothing made today is better than an old 3 stage, period.

the AMF Polar Bear has mechanical lever controls to engage auger/wheel drive, and they work flawlessly when adjusted.
the Craftsman DB has cables and those seem to freeze up on a regular basis. if yours has the dual pulley idler with cable engagement for auger and clutch, make sure it has a nice hefty RETURN SPRING to return it to disengaged position if that hangs up, the auger engagement rod won't engage both pulley idlers, and will jam. I must have adjusted this one at least 10 times before it worked and stayed fixed, and what fixed it was a big-arse return spring.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

GAR said:


> I stumbled across another one of these machines yesterday and I had to buy it.......gave it a tune up today, pulled and cleaned the carburetor and gas tank, put new gas line in, spark plug and a oil change. Lubed up all the chains and replaced the recoil rope, (no belts to replace both of these machine run off a centrifugal clutch)....Bam, I have two running 19?? Driftbusters!


those have the early hefty impeller, that one won't bend. I caught a rock in one last year, stalled the engine, but didn't even phase the impeller.

also yours don't appear to have cables ? if so even better. no seized cables to deal with.

nice scores. be careful, those are addicting. you'll have a field full in no time.

"they don't make them like that anymore" applies to these x2

you'll need the tire chains to get traction with those tires. mine spin without the chains, with those same tires.
with chains, you can release the clutch, and let it drive through the yard itself and watch....


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweet job Gar, 
I have the Craftsman Drift Breaker as well. 
1032 with the lights above the bucket.
They are very cool blowers for sure. Mine bailed me out
last year on a storm when both JD's broke down.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

lee h said:


> Sweet job Gar,
> I have the Craftsman Drift Breaker as well.
> 1032 with the lights above the bucket.
> They are very cool blowers for sure. Mine bailed me out
> last year on a storm when both JD's broke down.



that's the one I have too
the one with the little grill and headlights like a car, on top of the bucket
the Polar Bear Luminaire has the same grill/headlights too
have to admit, that's why I bought them- the grill/lights just looks neat to me 
and man can you see GOOD at night with those headlights 
vids from last year












but having said that....these 2 below are more reliable after sitting all year outside, and they're only 2-stage


----------



## daryl ewan (Dec 19, 2020)

GAR said:


> How I do things so fast......Well, first off I am retired and only 46 years old...Lots of time on my hands to do projects. Second is I am obsessive about projects, I tend to not be settled until a project is done...I started working on this thing on November 5th so I don't think that's all that fast being it was the only project I had going.
> 
> How I did this restoration, I will try to make this short. Well it did not run so I started with fuel system....I checked the gas tank it was half full of tarnished gas, gas lines were dry rotted, pull the carburetor and it was nasty with tar like old gas in it, the carb float was full of holes and the clip holding the float pin was rusted away.....I pulled the gas tank and cleaned it using seafoam, soaking it over night, soaked the carb in seafoam over night....Wile that stuff was soaking I took the engine off, drained the old oil, pulled the muffler, recoil shroud and top of cylinder head off to inspect values....I dug threw my old parts I saved over the years and found a new (old useable parts) recoil spring, carb float, carb bowel, muffler, (O-rings and a couple gaskets are new) for muffler, carburetor and engine head.....So with all this done I cleaned the hole engine with a degreaser and a acetone and then Lightly sand all the metal parts, wipe it back down with acetone and primer the parts....I then reassembled the engine replacing the spark plug, gas line and spark coil if needed and put it back on the body of the blower......Gas it up.....start it, then tweak the carb to make the engine run right.
> 
> ...


I have a sears craftsman model 536-82562 008. it runs great but I need a Friction Disc. Could you help me by telling me where I might be able to get this part for my blower?


----------



## daryl ewan (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a sears craftsman model 536-82562 008. It runs great but I need a Friction Disc. Could you help me by telling me where I might be able to get this part for my blower? This thing ran like a tank but since the disk is worn so bad, I want to replace it and have it function the way it did and should.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Daryl, I had an older machine with a friction disk and couldn't find one for it. I found for this one a Toro disk that was dimensionally the same. I had to open the center hole a little on a metal lathe and redrill the holes but it fit and worked.
Sometimes it helps to think outside the box.


----------



## daryl ewan (Dec 19, 2020)

HCBPH said:


> Daryl, I had an older machine with a friction disk and couldn't find one for it. I found for this one a Toro disk that was dimensionally the same. I had to open the center hole a little on a metal lathe and redrill the holes but it fit and worked.
> Sometimes it helps to think outside the box.





HCBPH said:


> Daryl, I had an older machine with a friction disk and couldn't find one for it. I found for this one a Toro disk that was dimensionally the same. I had to open the center hole a little on a metal lathe and redrill the holes but it fit and worked.
> Sometimes it helps to think outside the box.


I am fairly new to all of this but I hope not a pain. I know I said Friction Disk but I believe that I should have said Friction Wheel. This Friction Wheel is actually on the same shaft that the sprocket and the actual drive wheels attach to.


----------



## daryl ewan (Dec 19, 2020)

I am fairly new to all of this but I hope not a pain. I know I said Friction Disk but I believe that I should have said Friction Wheel. This Friction Wheel is actually on the same shaft that the sprocket and the actual drive wheels attach to.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

daryl ewan said:


> I am fairly new to all of this but I hope not a pain. I know I said Friction Disk but I believe that I should have said Friction Wheel. This Friction Wheel is actually on the same shaft that the sprocket and the actual drive wheels attach to.


Simplest way to describe it: does it have a rubber edge to it that presses against a wheel in the tractor assembly then that's what I'm calling a friction disk. If you are talking about the large aluminum wheel that the friction disk presses up against, then that's the friction wheel.


----------

